# Poo won't eat



## Kodysmom

Hello All,

I'm a little concerned about my poo not eating. Just to give a little background, he has always been a picky eater since about 4 months old. We feed Kody blue buffalo and he does not eat feed table food at all.

Over the last several months he started turning his nose up to his food. He also runs when he sees me taking his food out. (A dog running from food?) Most weeks he will refused to eat breakfast or dinner and some days like today he refuses to eat at all. I have tried adding soft food or chicken broth but this doesn't peak his interest anymore. I'm wondering if I should switch his food or will that be a temporary fix?
Has anyone else gone through this?

Suggestions please.


----------



## Kate.E.P

My Dexter has been picky with food for about 2 months now - he doesn't run - he gets excited - I put the food down in front of him and he just sits there, looks at it and then takes a few steps back like he is avoiding it?! I end up having to sit there and do a mixture of methods to try and encourage him to eat - I find putting a few bits in a line on the floor toward the bowl gets his attention but after one mouthful from the bowl he walks away

What makes it worse is I have a beagle who swallows food in seconds so I have to seperate them at mealtimes which is stressful for everyone involved - Nightmare! I'm hoping he grows out of it.....

I remember having a similar issue with the beagle as a pup and as a quick fix we bought some wet food and mixed it with the dry food - Maybe a quarter of the can a meal - this really worked (think maybe the teeth can get a bit tender so the wetness helps - We did this for a month and then stopped - she was eating fine by then. Might have to try that methosd again with Dex


----------



## tessybear

Mine are both terrible fuss pots! Try a few different brands until you find something he likes. I settled on a raw diet in the end. Have you tried him on a chicken wing?


----------



## Scarlett

Scarlett is almost a year now and I am still struggling with this. She hates her food. She hates all kibble that we have tried. She can go quite a while without eating. And we have tried everything, mixing water with her food, microwaving her food, etc. So I don't really have an answer for you, just wanted you to know that you definitely aren't alone!


----------



## Enneirda.

Stop adding goodies to his food for now. My kids adore 'human foods' but for right now, I wouldn't do it.

I'd try switching his food for sure, just in case. With my guys I like to rotate their food for health and happiness, so we switch between the four taste of the wild bags. They have rarer types of proteins with wild boar, salmon, fowl, and lamb. Though currently they're on wellness lamb for a experiment. 

Also,

Choose one specific time to feed him each day, ideally in the evening. 
Fill his bowl, and put it on the floor. You can rattle it if you'd like, but don't go to him or bring him to the room.
Give him 15 minutes to eat without coaxing him/watching/talking to him.
After 15 minutes, pick up the bowl and don't feed him again until the same time the next day.

How is his weight? Can you feel his ribs, a space between them, or a light covering? How about his hips and spine?


----------

